# Got the itch for a new rifle...



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I need to add something to my collection between .257 Wby and .300 WM. It will be something that a girl would be comfortable shooting, preferably... and on a short action bolt gun. Thinking .260 or 7mm-08 but open to other suggestions. It will be used primarily on WT deer. Give me some ideas please.


----------



## DCAVA (Aug 5, 2013)

Have heard good things on the .260, never shot one though. The 7/08 is a bad arse caliber, I really enjoy it, and my sons shoot with it, so it would suit a girl just fine IMO.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

.300 win and little girl ?.... Maybe with the right muzzle break

I am so close to pulling the trigger and getting a .300... And it will have a can

I have always wanted the .257 Wtby ...

Are 6mm/ .243 too small?


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Muddskipper said:


> .300 win and little girl ?.... Maybe with the right muzzle break
> 
> I am so close to pulling the trigger and getting a .300... And it will have a can
> 
> ...


.300 WM is at the upper spectrum of what I have already... I also have .243 covered twice. LOL


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

.270 is always a consideration. Not a s/a or new or cool but for sure tried and true.


----------



## Wile E Coyote (Sep 12, 2011)

I have a Kimber 84M in .308 win. that would be O.K.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

For a woman, you already have the perfect caliber! 257 Wby doesn't get any better than that.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

poco jim said:


> For a woman, you already have the perfect caliber! 257 Wby doesn't get any better than that.


I hear you, but I don't share well...LOL


----------



## Reel Blessed (Apr 7, 2005)

6.5x284


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> I hear you, but I don't share well...LOL


 Snobby Bastage!:rotfl:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

poco jim said:


> Snobby Bastage!:rotfl:


:cheers:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

DCAVA said:


> Have heard good things on the .260, never shot one though. The 7/08 is a bad arse caliber, I really enjoy it, and my sons shoot with it, so it would suit a girl just fine IMO.


The 7mm-08 is what I am leaning towards but the .260 looks interesting too. What other short action calibers have you guys had experience with in that range? Not really interested in any of the WSM's for her.


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Reel Blessed said:


> 6.5x284


X2


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Load with Berger VLD's orange box


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Reel Blessed said:


> 6.5x284


Not familiar with that round at all. What manufacturer's has a rifle chambered for it and is it handload's only? It's not the Creedmore is it?


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

My 6.5 Grendel is incredible!!! devastating on any Texas game....recoil less than a .243.


----------



## calphil (Jan 17, 2011)

I like my 6.8 bolt gun .. I've heard it's a better AR. platform but mine performs very well and it a like a 22 recoils 
R


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Blake I got my grandson a 7mm08, really nice gun and it does the job, your hearing more n more and seems to showing up in numerous hunting forums. I was thinking of getting a 243 for him BUT for a little more kick there's no comparison to the loads available. I did piledrive a 150lb pig with a Rem managed recoil load....WW


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Not familiar with that round at all. What manufacturer's has a rifle chambered for it and is it handload's only? It's not the Creedmore is it?


Nope. Not a Creedmore.

Mostly a hand loaders caliber although there is some factory ammo available. I just assumed that wasn't part of the criteria.

Check out this link for more info:

http://www.chuckhawks.com/6-5mm-284.htm


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/6-5-284_6-5RemMag.htm

This is probably a better link. Little more info


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.gunsamerica.com/964362504/Cooper_M52_Excaliber_6_5x28.htm#

I have this same rifle in .257 Roy. It shoots bug holes!!!

Savage makes a stock 6.5-284 also.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Out of the box Remington 7-08 with 120 gr Barnes with 3X9 Leupold. Fine gun Haute. The flier was me. LOL


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Thanks guys!


----------



## T_rout (Jul 25, 2013)

My dad has a 260, 270 WM, 280 and a 300 WM. I have a 257 WM a 25-06 a 270 short mag. Out of all those, I like the 25-06 the best. No kick at all and it's a tack driver.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Having met her I'd get her a .270 Winchester and go from there.

TH


----------



## fin&feather (Jun 24, 2008)

I know a few who shoot 257 and love it, also same with a 270. My preference is the old kss (keep it simple stupid) when wanting to find ammo.


----------



## Joejoe070 (May 9, 2013)

X2 on the 7mm-08 my dad got a Thompson center encore with the 300 win mag to hunt whitetail in south texas. his 2nd barrel was the 7-08 he has several other barrels as well. The 7-08 is the one that's always on the gun. He has video of him dropping deer with with that gun in their tracks.He let me borrow it one time to hog hunt and I feel in love with it I didn't give it back to him for a longgggg time lol.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Trouthunter said:


> Having met her I'd get her a .270 Winchester and go from there.
> 
> TH


Might not be the same one! LOL


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Bring shrimp and I won't tell. 

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Ole Blake sure does like to brag a lot. Well maybe stretch it a bit. LOL


----------



## Farpiece (Apr 27, 2013)

*260*

She'll love a 260, recoil is same as 243, shoots out to 600 yds with 2000lbs of energy. 6.5 bullet is unequal. You may give her the wby after shooting 260. Ammo is harder to find, and pretty expensive. But not compared to the wby


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

How about 264 WinMag or 270 WthbyMag


----------



## cogswell (Mar 23, 2012)

Wife loves shooting my .25-06. Fits the bill nicely for what you are looking for.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> a 260, recoil is same as 243, shoots out to 600 yds with 2000lbs of energy


No way the 260 has 2000 pounds of energy at 600 yards.

TH


----------



## rodslinger (May 13, 2014)

Trouthunter said:


> No way the 260 has 2000 pounds of energy at 600 yards.
> 
> TH


2000 is a stretch. But it's a good gun. Savage makes a nice gun.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

6.5 Creedmor or 6.5 Swede.


----------



## thejimmster (Jul 25, 2006)

http://www.jbmballistics.com

.264 Berger Hunting VLD Hunting - 140 gr
.612 BC
Est Muzzle Velocity: 2700 fps
Energy at 600 yds => 1118.3 ft lbs


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

25-06

260

257 Ackley improved

308

7mm-08

280


if i had one rifle for TX deer, it would be a 270


----------



## July Johnson (Mar 23, 2014)

I love my 6.5 Creedmoor flat shooting,long range and good stopping power the 6.8 SPC mentioned is not a long range caliber it's a far cry form a .300.


----------



## ronnie slate (May 16, 2009)

*257 Wby*

I have been loading and shooting a 257 Wby since 1988. Very little recall and flat shooting. Great gun for kids , women and us big boys. 100 grain bullet!


----------

